# Novice/Beginner riders with Young horses? Can it work?!!



## EquestrianFairy (26 June 2008)

Purely out of interest, do you know anyone who is a novice/beginner rider- by this im looking at people who have been riding less than 5 years. 
Do they have a young horse, it can be anywhere from 4yo-7yo and...

Did it work?!


----------



## Chumsmum (26 June 2008)

Will be interested to see the results as it's something I'm considering...

I did a post a few weeks back http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/sh...rue#Post3162827 and had lots of good advice and positive responses.

I will probably be going to some sales at the end of the year to see what's about and take it from there...


----------



## arwenplusone (26 June 2008)

I think it can work but (and I stress) ONLY if the novice rider has a good seat, light enough hands and, most importantly a good support network of more experienced people/instructors around them.

The other thing it depends on is the horse.  I know an inexperinced rider who has a 5 yr old.  She's had him since he was four and he is an absolute saint.    Conversely I have a 5yr old that some very experienced riders wouldn't even sit on.


----------



## Silverspring (26 June 2008)

I've seen this a few times and it generally ends in disaster, I have seen 1 person turn it around with a 4 year old section D, she got lots of help though from instructor and the YO.  Another pony bought for a complete novice learned to lie down in the school, they thought he was tired so took him back to his bed 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 he started collapsing when they tried to put a foot in the stirrup, he was a fiesty little pony, I did love his attitude!


----------



## little_flea (26 June 2008)

I think it could work - if the rider is sensible and invests lots of time and money on a good instructor. Generally I really believe that either the horse or the rider should be capable of really teaching the other party. 

Having said that though, when I was a kid I had a 4-year old pony on loan... it didn't do any of us any harm but in retrospect I was certainly not capable of educating the pony to the level it deserved, although I did have weekly lessons.


----------



## bhpride (26 June 2008)

depends COMPLETELY on who's buying, the help they have their dedication and attitude etc how long is a piece of string question that is.


----------



## hellspells (26 June 2008)

I've only ever seen disaster and in my experience it is these people who are less willinging to take advice and insist on doing it there way - usually to the deteriment of the horse.  Maybe this is because they feel they have more to prove - I don't know but I really don't think its a great idea


----------



## Hovis_and_SidsMum (26 June 2008)

I put yes but I wanted an option that said it "working"!
The novice rider is me and I bought hovis as a 4 year old.  I am a nervous novice and on paper what i did was utterly uttelry stupid.
When I told my yard owner he went mad at me......... then he met Hovis.
Hovis is now 5 and is the most chilled out horse I've ever met.  He's not frightened of anything and has given me more confidence that I ever thought possible.  I'm learning all the time with him but am now popping round small jumps and even small cross country stuff.
In some way we're learning together and it works because of his nature - he's so forgiving.  My instructor also helps me and rides him for me as does hubby.
So i'd say it can work, it depends on the horse


----------



## Mid (26 June 2008)

my little sister and i share a 5yo. she's only been riding a couple of years but is really confident and fearless, ive been riding for about 9 years (im 16) and im not nearly so confident, but i do know more..


----------



## rforsyth1984 (26 June 2008)

a lot of the time it is a disaster

That said my first horse was a 3 year old arab. I was 13 years old, and had been having regular lessons from a family friend (not qualified instructor, or regular rider) for 3 years. Prior to that I had lessons at a riding school - 1 every two weeks, in two years I think I trotted a couple of times, only a handful of times off the lead rein. 

I still have the horse now, and compete at local dressage, do fun rides, jump etc and the horse has impeccable manners.


----------



## Amys_Babies (26 June 2008)

I have been riding since was 5 and am now 18 so not a beginner at all but Buddy is my first horse and i brought him when he was 2 and am now backing him. 

I think it all depends on the confidence of the rider and the personality of the horse really. A beginner does not want to be buying a crazy young TB to break in. But with a young cob they may be ok.


----------



## JM07 (26 June 2008)

of course it can work...

if the "novice" is prepared to seek and accept help and guidance..


----------



## Shilasdair (26 June 2008)

Most of the time I've seen disasters.
But it can work - only if the rider has access to support in the form of a decent instructor/experienced person who can help them out.
S


----------



## Amys_Babies (26 June 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
of course it can work...

if the "novice" is prepared to seek and accept help and guidance.. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Would agree with this, a novice would certainly have to accept any help and guidance offered by other more experienced people. 

If you want a youngster then get 1!!! At the end of the day we pay out so much money on our horses you might aswell use your money on what you want. Just accept the fact going to be a lot of hard work and you may need some help and advice from time to time.


----------



## little_flea (26 June 2008)

Yes, totally agree with Hellspells and JM07 - it is all about the willingness to invest in getting good help. (and maybe it depends a bit on the horse as well...) But a novice on a young horse, not taking lessons, not asking for advice, thinking they can sort everything out themselves, is a recipe for disaster and unfair on the horse.


----------



## bhpride (26 June 2008)

just to add, I bought 14hh just broken 4yo sec d - was nervous and a crap rider. Was hard but had exp help and riding lessons twice/three times a week. STEEP learning curve but did v.well in the end but wasn't easy and almost sold her at one point.


----------



## EarlGrey (26 June 2008)

Yes, it can work in the right circumstances. I have been brought up with horses but moved to Dubai about 15 years ago and stopped riding. I came back 6 years ago and decided that I HAD to have a horse again. I couldn't afford a schoolmaster and didn't want something in it's teens. However, my nerve had completely gone so wanted something that could give me confidence.
I now have a cob, just turned 4, he was already broken in and had been schooled but had only ever been ridden where he knew and was comfortable. When he came, my mum (an ex lady jockey with little fear!) would hack him everyday to let him see everything, obviously he was way out of his comfort zone to start with but having a rider on him that gave him confidence really helped. Mum wouldn't let me hack him out until he was used to everything (which only took 2 or 3 weeks) because she didn't want either of us scaring each other and losing confidence so I would have lessons on him in the school in the mean time. My instructor always rides him first for 10 - 15 mins to school him, then i have the remainder of the lesson where she teaches both of us.
I have now had him just over two months and so much confidence. We completely trust each other. Sometimes he see something that frightens him but because I know him so well, I talk and ride him through it. If he does ever have a 'silly' moment I laugh at him and I'm pretty sure he finds it funny too! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 We have even been to a couple of shows where he won and qualified for the Royal London Show. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




A success story but only because I have the support of so many knowledgeable people and because although very forward going, he has a kind, willing nature and has never tried to feel me out. Without that it could have been a disaster!


----------



## EarlGrey (26 June 2008)

gosh... that was an essay... sorry!


----------



## miller (26 June 2008)

I had a 4yo Welsh D mare when I had been riding for just over 2 years (did had a lighter framed 14hh mare as 1st pony but outgrew her ability), went on to do junior BSJA to Foxhunter, XC'd round BE Novice tracks and sold her as a comp pony 2 years later when I went onto horses.

Straight away bought a just backed 16.2hh gelding who was alot shaprer than welsh mare - he's gone on to BSJA to 1.30m, medium dressage (working Adv med at home), schooled rounmg BE Int (never had the money to register for more than one discipline) and is still going strong at 19yo


----------



## tabithakat64 (26 June 2008)

I've done the basics up to backing with youngsters and have brought on with professional instruction (at least once a week) two completely green and unscholled older horses (7 &amp; 9).  I really couldn't have done so without the help/instruction I've had, so yes it can work as long as the person has support.
However a lady at the same yard as me swaps knowledgable people NH types or classic instructors whenever she, her yearling or just backed six year old get criticized (SP), the horses are now so badly behaved the farrier and saddler are very reluctant to deal with them or the owner. She had only had 6 months of sharing a bombproof cob and a handful of lessons before buying her yearling.


----------



## blackcob (26 June 2008)

My first (and still only) horse was 4 years old when I got her, and I was 14. I'd been having weekly lessons for many years but had never owned my own horse and had never ridden outside of a school! Four years on you'd never tell, we've made it work perfectly.


----------



## Colleen_Miss_Tom (26 June 2008)

Again like what most people have posted , YES it can work with a good support network around them . Obviously this person has to accept advice from those more experienced than themselves


----------



## Flame_ (26 June 2008)

I've seen it work loads of times. IMO (and I think I'm in a minority!!) its often more important that the type and temperament of the horse make it suitable for novices than the age. Sports horses will always be a bit much for novices while common plods will always make great safe first horses. I don't think age is of great importance, its types that are suited to different levels of rider. I've also known many 25 year old psychos.


----------



## Amys_Babies (26 June 2008)

Would agree that the breed and temperament is very important! Especially if you are buying one which you will be breaking and backing yourself. People thought i was a bit crazy buying Buddy but i had been riding for a long time and it isnt as though he is a giant and he is a really kind horse. If i hadnt of been riding for such a long time i would not have considered buying him as he has some of the crazyness of a TB and the babyness of a welsh he can also be a bit sharp aswell and quite spooky.


----------



## pixie (26 June 2008)

Yes, it can

After riding for less than 2 years, 14 year old me was given the opportunity to buy the pony who had been living on our smallholding with the other horses (that had come with the property!).  She was 2.5 y.o and unbacked.  My parents are still not at all horsey.

At the time I was having weekly riding lessons (not on her though!) and always asking for advice from my instructor, the previous owner, and other horse owners at the yard.

It worked out very well and she was definitely the pony of a lifetime for me.  Unfortunately, we emigrated, so all of the animals had to be sold.


----------



## Cop-Pop (26 June 2008)

All the above 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  I've seen disasters (mostly) but some have really worked.  It depends on the rider, their support (good RI, knowledgable friends etc) and the horse.


----------



## TequilaMist (26 June 2008)

Sorry if repeat as haven't read all replies..
I did it once  went to look for horse at dealers yard wanted something 8-12 done a bit,15.2ish came back with a 4yr old 17 hh clydesdale x tb.Was one of the best I've ever bought She had a very nice temprement and VERY forgiving which helped a lot.She gave me heaps of confidence funnily enough.
Think it can work but depends on horse and rider.Rider has to be willing to look for and accept help and realise they will need help.
And be totally honest in time they have to give a youngster imo


----------



## ironhorse (26 June 2008)

Bought a very green 6yo for my husband on account of her calm temperament. With some help from a trainer, he has had very few scary moments while riding her and she has taught him so much.
But then like most men he is pretty confident and competitive!
Handling her is a different matter however - she can be a complete madam and I used to dread going away for work and leaving him 'in charge'! But now she is older, I take advantage of every calm moment to make him groom, handle and travel her on his own, and on balance, for a non horsey bloke I think he does very well.
We almost bought a 3yo that was equally calm (but better to handle!) and I wouldn't hesitate next time.


----------



## FAB_FERN (26 June 2008)

My 1st [ost on here so here we go.
After riding a just 18month I stupidly bought a 3 1/2 year old lightly backed Welsh Cob mare because I thought she was beautiful. lol. She was a nightmare to start with and the I realised i'd taken on more than I could cope with so off to school she went. After 2 weeks there and lots and lots of lesson and 3 years later she now a fab young compretion horse and i'm a better rider for it. She has done hundreds of shows and won plenty of red rosettes with me and we have competed XC Hunter Trials and won (we were smallest pony in class too) I'm very proud of what I have acheived and can say "I did that". She is now 8 years old, I love her to bits and wouldn't swop her for the world but i'm sure it would have been a different story if I hadn't asked for help. I'm now doing it again with a youngster I bought last year. Just backed her and she's going great.........


----------



## Ziggy_ (26 June 2008)

At my old RS i used to ride just backed 3/4 year olds once I'd been riding 2 or 3 years. At the time I really struggled with them, it was only down to the fact that i was always really confident and my instructor was incredibly scary that we carried on!!

But I'm still in contact with a few of the horses that i 'helped' to bring on and they have turned out fantastic so obviously I didn't mess them up too badly!!!!!!


----------



## TarrSteps (26 June 2008)

As pretty much everyone has said, it CAN work, depending on the horse, the person and the support network.

BUT . . . I've seen so many people buy young horses in an effort to save money, with no thought to affording the horse's education and the above mentioned support system.  They just like the idea of buying a well bred/fancy/impressive horse for far less than what they would pay for the same horse with a couple of year's training on it, without thinking not only what those few years cost literally but what sort of experience it takes to have them go well.  I presume they think they will do the work themselves (irregardless of not understanding what that work might entail) and have a wonderful horse at the end of it but in my observation that is usually not the way it works out.

Now that's not the same thing at all as someone wanting a young horse specifically to have that experience and learn from more knowledgeable people along the way.  I still feel it's probably not the best "first choice" (it's hard to teach a horse something you don't understand yourself) but if there are other people involved in the horse's education it CAN work out okay.  (As a note though, I suspect very few horses reach their real potential through this route - too many blind alleys and wrong turns - but that doesn't mean they don't have a good life.)  All with the qualifier that some horses, no matter how "loved" will never be suitable for novice riders, and certainly not at the outset of their ridden careers.


----------



## charlie80 (27 June 2008)

Hi
Agree with EarlGrey, I have similar story, I lived abroad for a time and got back in to horses after an 11 year break, I bought a 6 year old warmblood (hes now 7) I love him to bits!


----------



## BeckyD (27 June 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Now that's not the same thing at all as someone wanting a young horse specifically to have that experience and learn from more knowledgeable people along the way.  I still feel it's probably not the best "first choice" (it's hard to teach a horse something you don't understand yourself) but if there are other people involved in the horse's education it CAN work out okay.  (As a note though, I suspect very few horses reach their real potential through this route - too many blind alleys and wrong turns - but that doesn't mean they don't have a good life.)  All with the qualifier that some horses, no matter how "loved" will never be suitable for novice riders, and certainly not at the outset of their ridden careers. 

[/ QUOTE ]

That's me!  I wanted this time to do it myself.  I only have RC-level aspirations so didn't think producing a horse to that standard (with plenty of lessons and help along the way) would be too much of a problem - so I picked the easiest most calm horse I could find where someone else had down the basics - flatwork and jumping.  (and then he turned 5 and became the Devil's spawn  
	
	
		
		
	


	




) 

It is working on the whole - I have the odd problem and wobble mentally at things, lack of self-confidence causes most of that plus the comments of people saying novices shouldn't deal with youngsters has made me totally and utterly paranoid.  I think I chose the right horse though, he's a total superstar and really tries hard for me on the whole.  Sure he has his TB baby moments and has scared me twice, but I love the feisty horses and that's where my skills lie.

It all comes down to having a good support network and not being too proud to ask for help.

ETS:  I don't quite fit into the OP "Novice" classification i.e. riding less that 5 years as I've been riding for 17 years and Ronnie's my 5th horse/pony, but in terms of competition experience or bringing on a youngster etc I'm very much a novice.


----------



## showjumper1 (27 June 2008)

It can work but I really would not encourage a novice rider to buy a young horse. I am pretty experienced, riding for at least 20 years. I have bought 2 youngsters and both have been a challenge for me, let alone for a novice.

I also think it is unfair on the horse. If you ruin the horse becasue you cannot cope with its baby behaviour it will end up with a miserable life, passed from pillar to post. This is unlikely to happen if young horse are brought on by experienced riders.


----------

